# Trivia 8/20



## luckytrim (Aug 20, 2019)

trivia 8/20
DID YOU KNOW ...
While awake, a human brain can generate enough energy to power  a light bulb
(between 10-23 watts).


1. What does the phrase, derived from the military term,  "Going Commando"
mean, when talking about wardrobe ?
2. What's the world's largest venomous critter ?
3. In Lillian Hellman's "The Children's Hour", the plot  revolves around a
child's lie. What does the lie concern?
  a. - Money
  b. - Food
  c. - School
  d. - Sex
4. Who took over the Mormons after Joseph Smith  died?
5. Who is Zeus's sister-wife?
6. What would you do with a peruke?
  a. - Eat it
  b. - Feed it
  c. - Plant it
  d. - Wear it
7. Movie Quote;
"The last time I saw a walk like that was in Jurassic Park."   - line 
delivered by Sandra Bullock...
8. Many problems of the respiratory system are grouped  together under the 
acronym COPD. What does the letter O stand for?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first non-human to testify before Congress ; Kermit the  Frog.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Not Wearing Underwear
2. Komodo Dragon
3. - d
4.  Brigham Young
5. Hera
6. - d (It's a Wig)
7. 'Miss Congeniality'
8. Obstructive

CRAP !!
But Elmo was !
Elmo, the red Muppet who hosted the "Elmo's World" segment on  the television
show "Sesame Street", testified before the House  Appropriations Subcommittee
on Labor, Health and Human Services and Education to encourage  increased
funding for music education: "Please Congress, help Elmo's  friends find the
music in them. I love you, Congress!" Elmo's appearance had  been
orchestrated by California Representative Duke Cunningham.  Elmo may be
best-known for the "Tickle Me Elmo" doll that was the  must-have toy of 1996.


----------

